# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة صوفية للشاعر عبد الغني النابلسي

## الطالب الإباضي

*كن مـع الله تـرى**الله معـك         واترك الكـل وحـاذر طمعـك**
**والزم القنـع بمـا أنـت لـه            في جميع الكون حتـى**يسعـك**
**بالصفا عن كدر الحـس فغـب           واطرح الأغيار واترك**خدعـك**
**لا تموّه بك واطلب منـك مـا           فرّ من يـوم بشـأن**ضيعـك**
**نورك الله بـه فكـن مشرقـا            واحذر الاضداد تطفي**شمعـك**
**ثم ضـع نفسـك بالـذل لـه            قبل أن النفس قهـرا**تضعـك**
**واعبد الله بكشـف واصطبـر             وعلى الكشف توقـى**جزعـك**
**لا تقـل لـم يفـتـح الله ولا            تطلب الفتـح وحـرّر**ورعـك**
**كيفما شـاء فكـن فـي يـده             لـك ان فـرّق أو ان**جمعـك**
**في الورى ان شاء خفضا ذقته             واذا شـاء عليـهـم**رفـعـك**
**واذا ضـرك لا نـافـع مــن         دونـه والضـرّ لا ان**نفـعـك**
**واذا اعطـاك مــن يمنـعـه             ثم مـن يعطـي اذا**مامنعـك**
**لـيـس يوقـيـك أذاه أحــد         وان استنصـرت فيـه**شيعـك**
**انمـا أنـت لـه عبـد فكـن            جاعلا في القرب منـه**ولعـك**
**فز بوصـل ان تـراه واصـلا              واقبـل القطـع اذا**ماقطـعـك**
**كلمـا نابـك أمـر فثـق بـه            واحترز للغير تشكـو**وجعـك**
**لا تؤمـل مـن سـواه أمـلا               انما يقيـك مـن قـد**زرعـك**
**ليت لو تشعر ماذا كنـت مـن               قبل مامولى الموالي**اخترعـك**
**كنت لا شيء وأصبحـت بـه               خير شيء بشـرا قـد**طبعـك**
**تابعـا كـن دائمـا أنـت ولا             تتمنـى أنـه لــو**تبـعـك**
**لمتى تبني كنيسـات الهـوى                  كسر الصلبان واهجـر**بيعـك**
**ودع التدبير فـي الامـر لـه                 واصنع المعروف مع من**صنعك**
**واحتفظ حرمة مـن يبصـر ان               رمت فعلا أو تنـادى**سمعـك**
**وهـو الله الـذي جـلّ فـي                عقل خف من عـدم**مبتدعـك**
**كن به معتصمـا واسلـم لـه              لا تعاند فيـه واهجـر**بدعـك**
**هـذه ملـة طـه خـذ بـه               لا تطع عنهـا قصـورا**دفعـك*

----------

